# biggest shot of nitrous



## NOS_PSR_NOS (Nov 9, 2004)

i was wonder how big of shot would it be if you dont even bother putting in the jets. and yes i know what will happen if you try BOOOOOOOOOOOM....but i was just wondering how big of a boost it would give :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

depends on the engine and depends on the PSI of the bottle.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

NOS_PSR_NOS said:


> i was wonder how big of shot would it be if you dont even bother putting in the jets. and yes i know what will happen if you try BOOOOOOOOOOOM....but i was just wondering how big of a boost it would give :fluffy:


about 200 i think some one on here had a nos kit insalled for there 200sx and the installers forgot to put it nozzles on so it was huge around 200 he said bty blew his engine lol


----------

